# Who's watching soa ?



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

I am so far so good. Might be an interesting season


----------



## gav09 (Feb 1, 2012)

Its goin pre good so far


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Man, I couldnt wait until last night. What a way to start off the season with Gema on all 4's :bigok:. Its looking like a season full of blood spatter


----------



## RAGE Customs (Sep 13, 2011)

tig is gonna have alot of resentment against clay for sure!


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

I love that show, but i'm gonna wait until i can get the whole season then i'll watch it all. I can't watch it one show per week at a time, its just to good


----------



## sinz (Sep 3, 2012)

i just got into this show so i got all the seasons only 80hrs to watch ruffly .............

on episode 6 right now .HAHA got alot of catching up


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

What is soa lol 

the wetter the better


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Sons of Anarchy


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Gotcha 

the wetter the better


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

I cant believe they offed Opie, wtf?:confusion:


----------



## RAGE Customs (Sep 13, 2011)

Injected said:


> I cant believe they offed Opie, wtf?:confusion:


no kidding! the guy who has lost more than anyone else in that entire show. wtf!


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Talk about a brutal exit too


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea they going to kill that guard for sure. and they probably going to kill them some crips and pope too.. 

injected you race any this summer


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

With the cost of fuel these days, we let it sit for most of the summer. At $14 a gallon, $150 to enter, its getting too rich for my blood. We did take it out last tuesday tho, went 3 rounds. Best run was a 7.67


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Injected said:


> With the cost of fuel these days, we let it sit for most of the summer. At $14 a gallon, $150 to enter, its getting too rich for my blood. We did take it out last tuesday tho, went 3 rounds. Best run was a 7.67


I feel your pain. I think we going to sale ours and get my dad a sxs to tows us back in . Lol


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

We had it up for sale, but money is tight for everyone. Can't sell it, can't afford to run it, so we let it sit. Hell, the 630 is finished sitting on the stand, but not sure if I can afford to run it. The 598 breaks enough crap as it is lol


----------

